# I just converted and sent myself an ebook



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Its an out of print book series called Sonja Blue.The first book is called Sunglasses After Dark. I used a program to change it from .lit to .mobi. I sent it via email to Phoebe.

It took about 2 minutes. The book came through fine but on the home screen it has NO title its just blank. The book is formated perfectly and its complete including the front and back cover bit no title. What did I do wrong and how can I fix it so it has the book's title?


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

As far as I know - Kindle will read a mobi file without converting - so if you still have the original mobi file ( the one you e-mailed ) - try connecting Kindle by USB and putting the file in the Documents Folder. Maybe then you will see the title. ( ? )


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What you have experienced is the rule rather than the exception. You will have to add the info (called 'metadata') with another program such as mobi2mobi. You can use either the command line version or the graphical interface version.

In any event, this is an area where the whole process needs some serious work.


Mike


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Where can I download Mobi2mobi?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Info here:

Windows

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Mobi2Mobi_GUI_Vista/XP

Macintosh:

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Mobi2Mobi_Mac

It may be more of a hassle than you want to deal with.

Mike


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

you can also use Convert lit
http://dukelupus.pri.ee/convertlit.php

and Mobi pocket creator I have had much success. Plus Mobi pocket creator has an editor for the books metadata so it will look proper on your kindle

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp

I also wrote a script that does the whole process without the meta data editing. but I have a feeling it may not work so well in this situation but thats the whole set of tools I use for lits

http://sourceforge.net/projects/autokindle

if you continue to have issues finding files mobi2mobi gui is here
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17821&d=1226551702
and mobi2mobi can be found here (remember mobi2mobi gui is a front end for the mobi2mobi "mobiperl" utilities so you need both and its best to jam them all in the same directory)
http://www.ida.liu.se/~tompe/mobiperl/downloads/mobiperl-win-0.0.36.zip

let me know how this works for you


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, y'all are gonna have to dumb this down for me.  

I've never converted books and with my first attempt, was not successful. I wanted one book from the world library and one book from snowbooks.com. I saved them both to my computer.

I downloaded the mobipocket creator. After downloading and installing, I opened the program. I went to Import from existing file, Adobe PDF. On the next screen, I chose the file and clicked import. 

I connected my Kindle via USB and moved the file from My Documents on the computer, to Documents on the Kindle. I at first chose something that said HTML document that had the explorer e on it but that didn't work. Then I chose something that said XML document, but that didn't work either. 

I know nothing about converting files and have found nothing more detailed than click and drag or email. What am I doing wrong? I would appreciate any help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not clear on what you did... You converted PDF to what? Likely, the best choice would be to convert  PDF to PRC.

You can also try emailing the PDF to your Kindle. You need to add your email address to a trusted email on your Amazon media account. When you email them to your Kindle, they will be converted to Kindle files.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're using Mobi Creator, it's a two step process.  First you 'import'.  Then you 'build'.  The 'build' button is in the set of stuff to the upper right as I recall.  I think between 'import' and 'build' you have the opportunity to edit metadata -- make sure the title and author is correct, for example.  It is NOT intuitive, but also not hard once you figure it out.

Good Luck,

Ann


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, I was missing the build step. Makes sense that I would have to do that.   Thank you both so much for your help. I did what you recommended and now have successfully converted books. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo! 

I admit I only knew because I made the same mistake the first time  

Now that you have the books on your computer, you can move them to Kindle via USB -- be sure to put them in the documents folder -- or you can just send them via WhisperNet as an attachment from one of your authorized kindle 'send to' addresses.  I find the second way easier. . . theoretically, Amazon can charge 10 cents per, but I've not ever been charged and have not heard of any one else who has either.  But if you haven't got good WN, the usb way works too.

Ann


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I admit I only knew because I made the same mistake the first time


Thank you for saying that. I feel much better knowing that someone else did the same thing.  I was doing everything right except that one step. After I did the build part, I had no problems. I was able to convert three books and transferred them to my kindle with no problem. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I am not clear on what you did... You converted PDF to what? Likely, the best choice would be to convert PDF to PRC.
> 
> You can also try emailing the PDF to your Kindle. You need to add your email address to a trusted email on your Amazon media account. When you email them to your Kindle, they will be converted to Kindle files.


How long does it usually take to get the converted file then sent to your kindle after you email it to Amazon?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Should be almost immediate.... Could take a few minutes.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Should be almost immediate.... Could take a few minutes.


It actually ended up being a couple of hours.
I posted that question within maybe 30 minutes of mailing the file off and I was at work when it showed up, sometime around 2 AM (third shifter here) I think it was. I was reading and noticed it downloading.

I'm just glad it worked


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's usually pretty fast. . .but I'm guessing the Amazon servers are being taxed to their limits just now.  Lots of new Kindleowners trying out the "Buy it Now" and lots of K1 owners wanting to transfer things to their new K2's.  Glad it worked. . .

Ann


----------

